# dog age & learn'n to hunt ??



## FOX FIRE (May 19, 2013)

I had a 2 & a half year old fiest from a real good blood line gave to me, she will chase a squirrel to a tree then walk off once its outta site, I'm hope'n with time in the woods the light will come on but also kind of wunder'n if she aint about too old.

What say you??


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I'm a bird hunter but I'll take a poke at your question. I've never seen a dog that didn't like to chase squirrels up a tree. Their reward is when you plunk it and it comes crashing down. Effort = reward. No reward, unlikely effort. So if your pup learns you are going to shoot that squirrel or give him some kind of reward for the job, he'd stay at the tree, if that is what you desire. We used to have a heck of a time with squirrels chewing up the bird feeder. The old farm dog would tree them in the grove and if they went from tree to tree he would follow by sight and scent. It was eerie how he could do that. When they were shot he'd carry them to the front step.


----------



## FOX FIRE (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, from what the old timers in the squirrel hunt'n community is tell'n me the dog needs to actually tree the squirrel first & only if the dog does one shoot it out, but since I've always been kind of hard headed I'd be will'n to shoot one out just to see what the dog does & give it a chew toy at the least, maybe that will help the light to come on.

Consider'n theses gents have been at the squirrel dog game a lot longer than I have I do value ther input & dont want to back set the dog, but even a bicycle can need train'n wheels.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I think that might work for you. It is pretty easy to "tranfer" an action with teaching dogs. Say you want to teach sit. Push down on his butt and pull up on his collar while you say "sit". Pretty soon you don't have to touch him, just say sit. When he does that, hold up your index finger when you say "sit". Pretty soon you don't have say the word, just make the sign, and he will sit. That works for any sign he can see you make, because sometimes quiet is better.

Works for teaching hunting methods too. Pick an action he will do that you desire and transfer that.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Great point Dick. I know nothing about dog training but your analogy hit home. Had a horse that had his hoofs cleaned and shod on a frequent basis. All I had to do was drop my hand by his front leg and snap my fingers and he would pick up his leg. After awhile he'd pick his leg up before I could snap my finger. Way quicker than this old coot.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Training to tree is easy

take the dog on a leash into the squirrel woods, sit quietly with your back against a big tree and the dog sitting between your legs wait until a squirrel starts hopping around and the dog is very focused on it and then release let it chase it up a tree , then go shoot it out for the dog. The dog has to connect you coming in and killing the squirrel and expect that to happen to get them to stay there.

Whats important is to watch how you intro gun fire
if you have or can borrow a strong scoped pellet rifle
that's the best scenario

if not..... no bang bang bang.... use a shotgun with 4's so you hit it and it drops with only one shot

if the dogs really focused on the tree rat the sound will be ignored because the squirrel will be falling, choose your shot wisely don't keep shooting, only one shot

you really want the squirrel to drop with one shot in early training

don't hunt with anyone else until the dog is standing on its back legs waiting for the squirrel to drop when he hears the shot


----------

